# What do you say?



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 5, 2007)

So everyone keeps asking how I did on the exam.

I am starting to run out of vague football analogies (John Maddenisms) such as:

"To win the game, you have to score points." or

"The quarterback can throw the ball or hand it off"

Let's here some creative suggestions!


----------



## BluSkyy (Nov 5, 2007)

"if you want to make omelettes, you have to punch some idiots in the head" (mixaphorically speaking)


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 5, 2007)

BluSkyy said:


> "if you want to make omelettes, you have to punch some idiots in the head" (mixaphorically speaking)


Nice. I will give that one a try tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 6, 2007)

Baseball analogy: "I hit it out of the park. I just do not know if it is fair or foul"


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

both times, I just told people, "man that was hard" (true actually)


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 6, 2007)

After I took the April '07 exam, we had my son's 2nd birthday party that Sunday. Every family member started asked me how I did, at one point I just got everyone's attention and said "It was hard but fair, it was long and draining... I'll let you know how I did in 10-1/2 weeks, I don't want to talk about it anymore" I also then wrote the same thing on my whiteboard here in my office and when anyone came in to ask me, I just pointed to the board.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 6, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> After I took the April '07 exam, we had my son's 2nd birthday party that Sunday. Every family member started asked me how I did, at one point I just got everyone's attention and said "It was hard but fair, it was long and draining... I'll let you know how I did in 10-1/2 weeks, I don't want to talk about it anymore" I also then wrote the same thing on my whiteboard here in my office and when anyone came in to ask me, I just pointed to the board.


That is a wonderful idea! I almost made an announcement at my church stating the same thing. I don't know how many people have asked me how I did...I hate reliving it each time b/c I start to think, maybe I didn't do so good as I think I did.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 6, 2007)

jenevans said:


> That is a wonderful idea! I almost made an announcement at my church stating the same thing. I don't know how many people have asked me how I did...I hate reliving it each time b/c I start to think, maybe I didn't do so good as I think I did.


Exactly. Everyone at my son's party knew I took the test on Friday and that even though it was Sunday, I was still drooling on the inside. Other than my sister (lawyer who took the bar in NY and NJ), no one there had ever had to take an exam of this nature. Even my wife doesn't really understand what it is like (her Qualifying Exam for her Doctorate was a week long, take home, and if she failed one part, she could rewrite). I'm not saying that her exam was easier, just different (I wouldn't want to have to write 4 10-15 page papers in a week).

I had considered wearing a sign around my neck saying "Don't ask me about the exam" for a couple of weeks afterwards.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 6, 2007)

I just got asked again this morning, followed by 'when will you know?' then 'well, I'm sure you passed.' That's pretty much been SOP with everone.

I hope, hope, hope they are right.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 6, 2007)

:deadhorse: I tried the baseball analogy this am. Actually a really good way to put it.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 6, 2007)

I say I'll get back to them in a few months.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 6, 2007)

I keep getting the "I'm sure you passed" line as well. I've pretty much told everybody that it doesn't matter at this point, won't find out til January anyway. And, I won't be taking the exam in April no matter what, so I'm just not gonna worry about it for a while. Most people then give me the "I'm sure you did fine" line and stop asking. I'm sure that I'll get another round of questioning starting mid-December or so...


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm guessing everyone gets the "I'm sure you passed" line (or equivalent pleasantry) b/c I really can't imagine someone walking up and saying "Don't worry, I'm sure you bombed it, better luck next time". Although that could be really fun to do.

Muh ha ha ha ha. :asthanos:


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 6, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> I'm guessing everyone gets the "I'm sure you passed" line (or equivalent pleasantry) b/c I really can't imagine someone walking up and saying "Don't worry, I'm sure you bombed it, better luck next time". Although that could be really fun to do.
> Muh ha ha ha ha. :asthanos:


That is just evil. Let me know how it goes


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2007)

> That is a wonderful idea! I almost made an announcement at my church stating the same thing. I don't know how many people have asked me how I did...I hate reliving it each time b/c I start to think, maybe I didn't do so good as I think I did.


My wife's boss is a college professor. He threw and end of the school year/congratulate the new PhDs party right around when results were gonna be out.

He came up to me and said, I hear congratulations are in order for you too for passing your big exam. This guy is an engineering prof at a fancy school, I thought maybe he was in the know somehow. My heart stopped for a minute. I then found out he just heard the info wrong from the mrs. :smileyballs:


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 6, 2007)

Up until Last week, I was able to say "We'll have Halloween, Thanksgiving, a LONG weekend in Vegas, and Christmas before I know!"

Of course now we've had Halloween.


----------



## csb (Nov 6, 2007)

A guy at work keeps asking if I passed yet. My answer yesterday was, "Screw you, John."

I'm nervous even talking about it.


----------



## annie (Nov 6, 2007)

The problem I am facing at work is that a couple of colleagues took this test along with me and so my boss says:

I heard "X " thought this test was easy so you should be fine....

:smileyballs:


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 6, 2007)

annie said:


> The problem I am facing at work is that a couple of colleagues took this test along with me and so my boss says:
> I heard "X " thought this test was easy so you should be fine....
> 
> :smileyballs:


Tell him to lick his elbow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^Yikes!!!!!!!

That came out wrong but was not intentional. I have a short fuse for that kind of C-R-A-P about comparisson between fellow employees by the management.

I was a victim of that and did not like it. I guess Annie does not like it too. The pressure is unbelievable even if you try not think about it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 6, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> The pressure is unbelivable even if you try not think about it.


Yeah, why is that? I purposefully put every bit of study material and the table and chair I used to study down in the basement. I don't want any reminders until the test results come back.

It is nice of people to ask. I'm just hoping the frequency goes down.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^^

Because they are expecting an outcome that is not the one that you want. In my case some of my peers, specially three of them as far I know, were wishing me failure.

I am not going thru the details here since at least one of them recently joined EB(I think). But it is a very weird feeling. When they asked me I knew they were hoping for me to say "I failed". They also made the mistake to make a not so nice comment in front of an engineer who was a friend of mine. He had a lot of fun with them when I passed. I was not on their group anymore when the results came.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 6, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> In my case some of my peers, specially three of them as far I know, were wishing me failure.


Something is very wrong with people like that.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 6, 2007)

It got to the point where some people were asking anytime they saw me if I had heard yet. I would greet those people with a big NOPE isn't of hello as a preemptive strike against the question.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like they were jealous that you were moving up.


----------



## rudy (Nov 6, 2007)

BringItOn I feel for you. I was in the same boat during my first try (heck, even the second and third). A co-worker of mine, saw me studying over lunch, and asked, so I told her I was studying for the PE exam. She had the balls to go to complain to my manager saying that she was worried that me studying for my PE exam would affect my performance and timelines. Arrghhhh !!!! I know this is true because she said this in front of a friend of mine (who later told me) and I heard her repeat it to my manager (again!) on another occasion when she thought no one was hearing. I was in one of the empty office cubicles studying (during lunch of course); she thought she was having a private conversation since all the cubicles (about 9), surrounding the one is was in, were empty.

So, the next day (after cooling off). I confronted her, with all the patience and self-control I had. Told her that if she had an issue with my performance or timelines (same phrases she used), to feel free to come and talk to me directly, to not be intimidated. I wasn't trying to put her down (well, deep down inside, yes I was). I was mainly trying to let her know that I knew. Of course, she said "I didn't mean it that way". ???

I've said in a previous post that me taking (and re-taking) the exam has shown me my co-workers true colors; that I've seen true support from them. But, it's also shown me who my true friends are.


----------



## Polysloman (Nov 7, 2007)

I heard "X " thought this test was easy so you should be fine....

:smileyballs:


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 7, 2007)

Polysloman said:


> I heard "X " thought this test was easy so you should be fine.... :smileyballs:
> 
> Some smart P.E. from my college told me before the exam: The Trans. depth was so easy he can teach a monkey how to pass it; I'd be crazy not to select it.
> 
> ...


Did you pick your PM Depth the day of the exam or did you select it months before?

I had originally planned on doing WR, but as I started getting into the AM specs of the topics, I found that I was more comfortable with Transpo and then focused my studies on that for the rest of my time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

After suffering through this exam four time, I was sick and tired of ANYONE asking me 1) how was the test? or 2) how do you think you did?

The last time I took the exam, I borrow a quote from Lewis Black in response to how was the exam.

I told them there were three stages:

1. Damn it!

2. Jesus christ!

3. Fuck me!

I told them I left feeling like option #3. That kept people pretty far away from me for awhile 

JR


----------



## BluSkyy (Nov 7, 2007)

thank you, jreg, for that deep belly laugh which I just experienced. The laptop monitor thanks you for the spray of food and such across its screen.


----------



## HERO (Nov 8, 2007)

Clemenson,

It depends how you feel about the exam. If you felt that you did a good job, then you tell them in a deep, slow and firm voice: "Good experience. Every young engineer ought to try it.”

If you felt you did bad, then say this in a modest but upbeat tone "How's weather down in SoCal? It gets chilly this time of the month."


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 8, 2007)

HERO said:


> "How's weather down in SoCal? It gets chilly this time of the month."



I have heard about how chilly SoCal is this time of the month, just about as cool as Miami. :laugh:


----------



## Polysloman (Nov 8, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> Did you pick your PM Depth the day of the exam or did you select it months before?
> 
> I prepared for &amp; selected WR depth. I heard &amp; read that it's ok to spend a few min. reading another depth just in case. After the fact it was a waste of 10 min that I could have use for.... 99.9% of the tips I got were great especially, in the AM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Transpo_Girl (Nov 8, 2007)

I have been avoiding people ever since this stupid test!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

BluSkyy said:


> thank you, jreg, for that deep belly laugh which I just experienced. The laptop monitor thanks you for the spray of food and such across its screen.


I am glad that I can provide some comic relief in between the bits and pieces of exam prep advice. 

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 8, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I am glad that I can provide some comic relief in between the bits and pieces of exam prep advice.
> JR


JUst save your best humor for mid December JR. They are going to need it.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 8, 2007)

Transpo_Girl said:


> I have been avoiding people ever since this stupid test!!!!!!!!!!!


I did the same thing after I took the test back in April. Everyone knew I took it and I knew that anywhere I went someone would ask me how it went (I dreaded having that conversation over and over again).

Don't worry though... we won't ask you how you did.

-Ray


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 8, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> JUst save your best humor for mid December JR. They are going to need it.


December, heck it is already torture.

Thought of another snappy response today:

"How did I do on the test??? hmmmm HEY! (Insert name of least favorite person in office) is hiding doughnuts!! MMMMMM Yummy Doughnuts. Go see what you can find out, and don't take NO for an answer!!." - Food is ALWAYS a great distraction.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 8, 2007)

ClemsonEngr said:


> Food is ALWAYS a great distraction.


Especially if they are in cubicles, they'll look like prairie dogs popping their heads up when they think there may be free food to be found.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 8, 2007)

I am sure that it has come up several times on these boards, does anyone have a link to the threads about pass rates and/or raw score vs. real score?


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 8, 2007)

ClemsonEngr said:


> I am sure that it has come up several times on these boards, does anyone have a link to the threads about pass rates and/or raw score vs. real score?



You can go to the NCEES.org web site to see the April 07 pass rate, I think was actually a little lower than the last 2 were. As far as raw score vs. real score. That's information that's tucked away behind the Area 51 info, and who the second shooter in the JFK assassination was.

Normally on this site many people that did not pass will start to post their analysis scores, and I'm proud to say that I've been a helpful participant 3 times for that, then after a while we start to get somewhat an idea on what the cut score was.....but it's not a scientific analysis.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 8, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> ....but it's not a scientific analysis.


At this point, I will be happy with a W.A.G.!! Damn this is frustrating to wait out.


----------



## HERO (Nov 9, 2007)

ClemsonEngr said:


> I have heard about how chilly SoCal is this time of the month, just about as cool as Miami. :laugh:


Yeah... right now its about 58 F here in LA. Its cold and dark but not too bad. Miami is famous for the weather, and the beaches. All we have is Britney Spears.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 9, 2007)

Y'all have all had Britney?

Dang!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 9, 2007)

HERO said:


> Yeah... right now its about 58 F here in LA. Its cold and dark but not too bad. Miami is famous for the weather, and the beaches. All we have is Britney Spears.....


Miami sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heck...South Florida sucks. For what good the nice warm weather is if you cannnot afford to live in the biggest retirement community in the fudging world? :smileyballs: I'd rather take 25F in a place I can call home than "nice" weather in a cristal cage.

Bottom line....South Florida is so overrated!!!!!!!!!!! :true:

Mini rant over


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 9, 2007)

HERO said:


> Yeah... right now its about 58 F here in LA. Its cold and dark but not too bad. Miami is famous for the weather, and the beaches. All we have is Britney Spears.....


These days there is plenty to go around. Yum, cookies!


----------



## chavez (Nov 9, 2007)

If I do pass, I will for sure carry on the crappy lies that all PE's before me spouted to me..."oh, you don't need to study, it's easy"


----------



## civilsid (Nov 12, 2007)

"hahahahaha"

Ok, not a very original quote but many of you will want to use it in another 6 months when you have your license and you are reading about others sweating it out just like you did. Just like I did. and thousands before that.

If you want to confuse people, I like the creative response "I feel more like I do now than I did when I got here" :screwloose:


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 19, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> ...South Florida sucks. For what good the nice warm weather is if you cannnot afford to live in the biggest retirement community in the fudging world? :smileyballs: I'd rather take 25F in a place I can call home than "nice" weather in a cristal cage.
> Bottom line....South Florida is so overrated!!!!!!!!!!! :true:
> 
> Mini rant over


I couldn't have said it better...

That is why we moved away...


----------



## PE-ness (Nov 19, 2007)

I would love to move away from my location in the warm, humid south too. But I swear it seems like I am permanently attached to this place...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^ I would suspect that the market in your area is probably like many others - most properties just can't seem to sustain the values to which they have risen. It can't be very satisfying when you see things going up and down, knowing that you aren't getting much return on your investment. Not to mention that the home equity lines that used to be quick to recover now just seem to dangle there without much value once you tap them.

My advice for you - I would just hang tight and keep your eye on the horizon for performance enhancers to raise your values and get things swinging again.

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 20, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> Miami sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heck...South Florida sucks. For what good the nice warm weather is if you cannnot afford to live in the biggest retirement community in the fudging world? :smileyballs: I'd rather take 25F in a place I can call home than "nice" weather in a cristal cage.


It's snowing here today BiO - wanna come over?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 20, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> It's snowing here today BiO - wanna come over?


Send me a pic. I always wanted to live in a place where I could see snow. Go figure. Ended up in F'rida.


----------

